# Puppy pee/poo in garden but not on walks



## Libb (Feb 6, 2013)

My puppy who is 12 weeks is doing great with house training, hasn't done a pee or poo in the house for days.

However I can't get him to go while out for walks, I have tried taking him for a little walk as soon as he wakes up or after play, he'll go on the walk no problem but waits until we get back in the house then goes straight to the back door and goes out and pees/ poos immediately

Can anyone suggest anything


----------



## tanglewood3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Time will sort it.

My three year old was like that. We have a motorhome. I thought 'That'll sort you out; you can't hang on for a week'. But no, when she was attached to the lead to the motorhome, that was her home and she'd poo, but not otherwise. She grew out of it though.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Perfectly normal and, very handy.

Not drawing attention to themselves by eliminating in strange places is a protective behaviour it could mean the difference between life and death in the wild.

I encourage my dogs to empty at home as it means

a) it minimises poo bag carrying
b) makes travelling more relaxed
c) ensure if I am too ill to walk the dog I can remain at home guilt free
d) conditions the dog that good things are contingent on eliminating thus avoiding the delayed toilet often seen when you are in a rush because dogs have been taught as soon as you poo lead on and home. I prefer to do it the other way round, as soon as you poo lead on and then out. 
e) less mess around for other dog walkers

to name but a few


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I quite agree ! Tango is happier eliminating in the garden, sometimes before a walk, sometimes after. Only problem, she doesn't know how to ask, so at the moment I'm shooing her outside every couple of hours when she's awake. First week we had numerous accidents but now we're beginning to understand each other. I'm thinking of trying a bell system , anyone used it successfully ? She's 9 yrs old, perhaps too late to introduce it ?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for, do you want be the dog's butler?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm already her maid !!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Libb said:


> My puppy who is 12 weeks is doing great with house training, hasn't done a pee or poo in the house for days.
> 
> However I can't get him to go while out for walks, I have tried taking him for a little walk as soon as he wakes up or after play, he'll go on the walk no problem but waits until we get back in the house then goes straight to the back door and goes out and pees/ poos immediately
> 
> Can anyone suggest anything


Dont worry its not unusual none of mine would go at first on walks even though they were toilet trained and going in the garden at home. It will come later. What may help if you havent already is establishing a toilet cue/command word in the garden, by using a word of choice when they start to go and then praising and treating at the end when completely finished. Ev eventually they associate the word with toileting and once they have you can use it to encourage them to toilet on walks too, although it still may be awhile. It will come eventually so dont worry.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> I quite agree ! Tango is happier eliminating in the garden, sometimes before a walk, sometimes after. Only problem, she doesn't know how to ask, so at the moment I'm shooing her outside every couple of hours when she's awake. First week we had numerous accidents but now we're beginning to understand each other. *I'm thinking of trying a bell system , anyone used it successfully ?* She's 9 yrs old, perhaps too late to introduce it ?


Yes. I've got *Poochie Bells* (you can get them in the UK, google comes up with a few places, I got mine from Dougal's Den). It took longer than they reckon for Poppy to cotton on, about a month I think (she's a bit slow ) but once it sunk in they've been very useful.


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Had exactly your issue, which was turning into a real pain, for example we took her down to the beach which she loved but started whining after an hour, couldn't figure why so took her back home. instant HUGE wee.. was like that wherever you went had to go home becasue the dog would need the toilet!

she's still not fond of weeing on walks, but does poo at least, (which I prefer as there's dog bins everywhere and I don't like my bin being full of poo!) I just treated and praised her so OTT when she finaly did go on a walk took a while but now I can go somewhere and know that Jess won't want to go home to wee/poo


----------



## calol (May 6, 2012)

my male is now 14 months old and still will not wee or pooh whilst on a walk. his sister will no problem. dont understand why. still dosent cock his leg either come to think of it.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> Yes. I've got *Poochie Bells* (you can get them in the UK, google comes up with a few places, I got mine from Dougal's Den). It took longer than they reckon for Poppy to cotton on, about a month I think (she's a bit slow ) but once it sunk in they've been very useful.


Poochie Bells ordered, what will hubby say ?????? 
Anyway it's worth a try, the cat will enjoy them !!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have the opposite problem. My lurcher won't go to order in the garden. He does sometimes choose to go out there, and even asks, but I think he has worked out that if he doesn't go in the garden in the morning, he will get taken for his walk sooner!


----------



## Libb (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, it's good to know its happened with other puppies


----------

